# 19th Annual National Sportsman Championship



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Note that only people that have run in enough qualifying races during our regular season will be allowed to enter the championship race. Those people will be notified via e-mail.
Anyone may run in the two support races.
People that would like to watch the show are invited to drop by.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Sportsman field









Best Appearing Sportsman









Sportsman winners









Sportsman podium









SK Modified field









SK Modified podium









Fairgrounds field









Fairgrounds podium


----------

